# أسئلة مهمه تعرفك شخصيتك



## maarttina (16 مارس 2006)

*أسئلة مهمه تعرفك شخصيتك*

ده لعبه وفي نفس الوقت ممكن من خلالها تعرف حقيقة شخصيتك انا المفروض هسأل شوية أسئلة وكل واحد فيكم هيجاوب عليها ولما الكل يجاوب هبتدي اقول لكل واحد فيكم تحليل شخصيته 
1-اختار اسماء ثلاث حيوانات 
2-اذا اتيحت لك الفرصة انك تذهب لرحلة في غابة من غابات افريقيا هل ستذهب وحدك ام ستأخذ شئ معك ولو هتاخد حد معاك هيكون ميين ؟؟؟
3-ايه الحاجات اللي هتتمني انك تشوفها في الغابة يعني مثلا حيوانات معينه مناظر طبيعية كده يعني ؟؟؟
4-وانت ماشي في الغابة هتشوف بحر لما تشوف البحر ده هتعمل ايه هتقف تتفرج عليه ولا هتنزله ولا هتسيبه وتمشي ؟؟؟
5-وانت ماشي هتشوف شلال شكله جميل جدا هتعمل ايه هتسيبه وتمشي ولا هتقف تتفرج عليه ؟؟؟
6-وانت ماشي في طريق علشان توصله قدامك احتياران الاول انك تعبر جسر يوصلك بس المشكلة ان الجسر ده ممكن يسقط بيك وممكن لأ والطريق تاني تحت الجسر هيوصلك برضه بس كله طين هتختار اي من الطريقان ؟؟؟
7-بعد كده انت عاوز تخرج من الغابة ده قدامك طريقان طريق منهم قصير جدا جدا ويخرجك بسرعة بس كل مشاكل وصعوبات والطريق التاني طويللللل جدا جدا بس سهل ومافيهوش اي صعوبات هتختار اي من الطريقيين للخروج 
ملاحظه لازم تجاوب الترتيب يالا بأه عاوزه اشوف كل واحد وواحده فيكم هيختار ايه وهتكون اتيه اجوبته
سلام ونعمة


----------



## answer me muslims (16 مارس 2006)

معنى حاسس ان الحكايه فيها مقلب لكنى هجاوب


> 1-اختار اسماء ثلاث حيوانات


الكلب الفرخه الخروف



> 2-اذا اتيحت لك الفرصة انك تذهب لرحلة في غابة من غابات افريقيا هل ستذهب وحدك ام ستأخذ شئ معك ولو هتاخد حد معاك هيكون ميين ؟؟؟


هروح طبعاااااااااا ولو هاخد هاخد اتنين اصحابى  بيدخلو معايا علطول فى الحجات دى


> 3-ايه الحاجات اللي هتتمني انك تشوفها في الغابة يعني مثلا حيوانات معينه مناظر طبيعية كده يعني ؟؟؟


اشوف شلالات واشوف اسد بياكل  غزاله قدامى بس طبعا وانا فى العربيه
واشوف جبال عليه اوى واطلع عليها



> 4-وانت ماشي في الغابة هتشوف بحر لما تشوف البحر ده هتعمل ايه هتقف تتفرج عليه ولا هتنزله ولا هتسيبه وتمشي ؟؟؟


هنزل طبعا



> 5-وانت ماشي هتشوف شلال شكله جميل جدا هتعمل ايه هتسيبه وتمشي ولا هتقف تتفرج عليه ؟؟؟


هتفرج طبعااااااا



> [وانت ماشي في طريق علشان توصله قدامك احتياران الاول انك تعبر جسر يوصلك بس المشكلة ان الجسر ده ممكن يسقط بيك وممكن لأ والطريق تاني تحت الجسر هيوصلك برضه بس كله طين هتختار اي من الطريقان ؟؟؟


الجسر الهيوصلنى  اسرع



> بعد كده انت عاوز تخرج من الغابة ده قدامك طريقان طريق منهم قصير جدا جدا ويخرجك بسرعة بس كل مشاكل وصعوبات والطريق التاني طويللللل جدا جدا بس سهل ومافيهوش اي صعوبات هتختار اي من الطريقيين للخروج
> ملاحظه لازم تجاوب الترتيب يالا بأه عاوزه اشوف كل واحد وواحده فيكم هيختار ايه وهتكون اتيه اجوبته


هروح من الطريق القصير جدا جدا جدا ويخرجنى بسرعه وفيه مشاكل


----------



## maarttina (16 مارس 2006)

علي فكرة النتايج بتاعتك هتطلع ممتازه يا انسر بس الفكرة في اللعبه ده ان اللي بيجاوب مايكنش عارف الخدعه اللي فيها علشان كده هسيب تحليل الشخصيات كلها مع بعض في الاخر بعد لما الكل يجاوب


----------



## answer me muslims (16 مارس 2006)

انا قولت من الاول انا الموضوع فيه حاجه منيله بنيله:36_3_11:


----------



## maarttina (16 مارس 2006)

يا جماعة ماتخفوش الموضوع مش اكتر من اختبار لشخصيتك ومعرفة قدراتك


----------



## Michael (16 مارس 2006)

ده لعبه وفي نفس الوقت ممكن من خلالها تعرف حقيقة شخصيتك انا المفروض هسأل شوية أسئلة وكل واحد فيكم هيجاوب عليها ولما الكل يجاوب هبتدي اقول لكل واحد فيكم تحليل شخصيته 


> 1-اختار اسماء ثلاث حيوانات


كلب قطة كتكوت



> 2-اذا اتيحت لك الفرصة انك تذهب لرحلة في غابة من غابات افريقيا هل ستذهب وحدك ام ستأخذ شئ معك ولو هتاخد حد معاك هيكون ميين ؟؟؟


واحد او واحدة من من اكثر صحابى محبة 



> 3-ايه الحاجات اللي هتتمني انك تشوفها في الغابة يعني مثلا حيوانات معينه مناظر طبيعية كده يعني ؟؟؟



طاووس وببغان وغوريلا وثعبان الكوبرا ونمر برى او اسد جبلى



> 4-وانت ماشي في الغابة هتشوف بحر لما تشوف البحر ده هتعمل ايه هتقف تتفرج عليه ولا هتنزله ولا هتسيبه وتمشي ؟؟؟



على حسب لو موجة عالى وفى شغل هتفرج
اما لو بحر عادى جدا هبص بصة وامشى



> 5-وانت ماشي هتشوف شلال شكله جميل جدا هتعمل ايه هتسيبه وتمشي ولا هتقف تتفرج عليه ؟؟؟




اكيد طبعا 

هو الواحد بيشوف كام شلال فى حياتة 

بس لو شلال نياجرا يبقى تمام



> 6-وانت ماشي في طريق علشان توصله قدامك احتياران الاول انك تعبر جسر يوصلك بس المشكلة ان الجسر ده ممكن يسقط بيك وممكن لأ والطريق تاني تحت الجسر هيوصلك برضه بس كله طين هتختار اي من الطريقان ؟؟؟



لو لوحدى هعبر الطريق الامن

اما لو معاى حد هعبر الجسر واصلى



> 7-بعد كده انت عاوز تخرج من الغابة ده قدامك طريقان طريق منهم قصير جدا جدا ويخرجك بسرعة بس كل مشاكل وصعوبات والطريق التاني طويللللل جدا جدا بس سهل ومافيهوش اي صعوبات هتختار اي من الطريقيين للخروج


اخد الطريق المختصر من غير مناقشة




> ملاحظه لازم تجاوب الترتيب يالا بأه عاوزه اشوف كل واحد وواحده فيكم هيختار ايه وهتكون اتيه اجوبته



ها يا ترى فى امل ولا اروجح للدكتور




> سلام ونعمة



سلام الرب معك مارتينا

لعبة حلوة


----------



## Michael (16 مارس 2006)

اخ

يعنى انا وقعت فى الفخ

وكدة برضة يا انسر مش كنت تحذرنى

ربنا يخليكى يا مارتينا 

خلى النتيجة بينى وبينك

انا مش عاوف فضايح

هههههههههههههه


----------



## maarttina (16 مارس 2006)

لا يا مايكل ماينفعش لازم تحدد وتفترض افتراض واحد يعني انت قلت انك هتكون معاك حد فده معناه انك هتعبر الجسر صح ؟؟؟
وبعدين بالنسبة للبحر هو بحر عادي وامواجه مش عاليه هتنزله ولا هتتفرج عليه ولا هتسيبه ؟؟؟


----------



## answer me muslims (16 مارس 2006)

المفروض يامرتينا لو فعلا الموضوع حقيقى ومفهوش اى مقلب تحللى شخصيه شخصيه  بدل ماتتركم عليكى كل ده:wink_smile:


----------



## maarttina (16 مارس 2006)

ماينفعش يا انسر لاني لو قلت الباقي هياخد حذره ومش هيختار الحاجات السلبيه هيجاوب كله ايجابي فهمت بأه ليه ؟؟


----------



## Michael (16 مارس 2006)

حيث كدة بقى انا مش هعبر الجسر

وبالنسبة للبحر انا هنزل اعوم فى فى البحر وابلبط


----------



## maarttina (16 مارس 2006)

مايكل نتايجك مش مبشره بالخير ربنا يستر ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## answer me muslims (16 مارس 2006)

ماشى يامرتينا لما نشوف اخرتها ايه:hlp:


----------



## RITA (16 مارس 2006)

maarttina قال:
			
		

> ده لعبه وفي نفس الوقت ممكن من خلالها تعرف حقيقة شخصيتك انا المفروض هسأل شوية أسئلة وكل واحد فيكم هيجاوب عليها ولما الكل يجاوب هبتدي اقول لكل واحد فيكم تحليل شخصيته
> 1-اختار اسماء ثلاث حيوانات
> 2-اذا اتيحت لك الفرصة انك تذهب لرحلة في غابة من غابات افريقيا هل ستذهب وحدك ام ستأخذ شئ معك ولو هتاخد حد معاك هيكون ميين ؟؟؟
> 3-ايه الحاجات اللي هتتمني انك تشوفها في الغابة يعني مثلا حيوانات معينه مناظر طبيعية كده يعني ؟؟؟
> ...


ولو انى بكره الاختبارات دى بس يلى بقي اجازف وخلاص
1 الكلب والاسد والحصان
2 غابه وحيوانات يبقي لازم سلاح مين هاخد رفيق عمرى طبعا مقدرش اروح حته من غيره
3 افريقيا لازم اشوف جمال غروب الشمس هناك ونفسى اشوف الزرافه والفيل بلذات
4 هتفرج عليه هو انا مجنونه انزل بحر فى افريقيا انا معرفش ايه الى فيه الحذر واجب ياختى
5 هتفرج عليه
6هدور على طريق تالت لافيه مجازفه ولا فى طين 
7 هختار الطريق الطويل والسهل


----------



## maarttina (16 مارس 2006)

لا ياريتا ماينفعش تختاري طريق تالت هتعبري الجسر او هتنزلي في الطين ؟؟؟


----------



## Michael (16 مارس 2006)

اة

كلامك قلقنى يا مارتينا

ارجوكى خليها بينى وبينك

او انا اطالب بدرجات الرافة

وشكرا على الموقوع


----------



## maarttina (16 مارس 2006)

مافيش درجات رائفه اما جيد او ض ج هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا جماعة ماتخفوش ادخلوا وجاوبوا خليكم اقويا وعبروا عن نفسكم


----------



## RITA (16 مارس 2006)

*لا ياريتا ماينفعش*



			
				maarttina قال:
			
		

> لا ياريتا ماينفعش تختاري طريق تالت هتعبري الجسر او هتنزلي في الطين ؟؟؟


يبقي الطين طبعا بس اخى ياى ياى:36_1_4:


----------



## maarttina (16 مارس 2006)

هاسيب فرصة لحد بكره بس علشان اللي عاوز يجاوب وبعد كده هقولكم شخصية كل واحد جاوب


----------



## Michael (16 مارس 2006)

ربنا يستر

بس افكرك بحاجة صغنونة يا مارتينا



ارحموا من فى الارض يرحمكم من فى السماء

اللهم اجعل كلامى خفيف عليها


----------



## artamisss (16 مارس 2006)

ههه لا اتكل على الله يا مارتينا   وقولى  
وافضحى افضحى 
 هاتى مافى جعبتك  ان االمشرفه وبديكى الصلاحيه 30:


----------



## maarttina (17 مارس 2006)

طيب يا حضرة المشرف جاوب الاسئلة المفروض تكون قدوه للباقيين


----------



## Maya (17 مارس 2006)

*أنا سأجيب عن الأسئلة بواقعية وصدق وليس كردٍ على موضوع ترفيهي أو مزحة :

=============

إجابات الأسئلة :  

1 - غزال - حصان - نسر 

2 - أنا سآخذ نسخة من الإنجيل المقدس بعهديه القديم والجديد وبالطبع لن أنسى الصليب ، ولا أحتاج لاصطحاب أي شخص فطالما ربي  يسوع معي فلا حاجة لي لأي إنسان ...

3 - أحب مشاهدة المناظر الطبيعية أكثر ، مثل  الأزهار الغريبة الملونة والأشجار والطيور الملونة اللطيفة والحيوانات الأليفة أو غير المؤذية والأهم من ذلك هدوء الغابات وبساطتها وبعدها عن التعقيد والضجة وصخب المدينة ودخان السيارات وحياة السرعة .

4 - أنا أحب البحر كثيراً وبخاصة ساعات الغروب أو مع إشراقة الشمس وحتى في الليل أحب مراقبته و تأمله واحترام صمته العميق والسفر بالأفكار  بعيداً عبر موجاته وهديره وعظمته وأهم من ذلك الحديث بيني وبين البحر وأنا أحب هذا الحديث كثيراً وأعتبره صديقاً كبير ومخلص لي  في هدوءه ، أنا أختار الوقوف ومشاهدة البحر لأطول مدة ممكنة ...

5 - أنا أحب الشلالات كثيراً خاصة من النوع الهادئ الجميل والذي تتناثر من حوله النباتات والشجيرات ويشكل بحيرة أو مجرى صغيرة وتتناثر مياهه على شكل رذاذ منعش ،أنا أفضل البقاء فترة طويلة قرب الشلال خاصة مع وجود أصوات العصافير المختلفة القريبة منها والبعيدة وإن توفرت موسيقا ناعمة تبدو وكأنها قادمة من أعماق الغابة والزمن البعيد فسيكون الأمر رائعاً .

6 - في الواقع أنا  من النوع الذي لا يتخوف كثيراً من أمور قد تقع وقد لا تقع ونحن في هذه البلاد لو تخوفنا من الهجمات الانتحارية مثلاً لما خرجنا من المنازل ، وبالنسبة للجسر أنا سأختبره في البداية وسأقيم  وضعه وإن وجدته سيسقط لا محالة  ولن يصمد سأتجه إلى الطريق الآخر رغم صعوبته  وإن وجدت أن هناك أمل 1 % بأنه لن يقع فسأعبر بكل تأكيد فأنا أفضل الجسور أكثر ولكن بالمقابل ليس معنى ذلك أن ندفع أنفسنا للهلاك يعني .

7 - بالنسبة للطريق أنا سأختار الطريق الطويل والسهل فإذا كانت النزهة ممتعة والوقت مناسب  فلما لا أكمل هذه الرحلة الجميلة  ، وأنا  بطبيعتي أحب الرحلات مهما طالت مدتها خاصة إن  كان المكان جديد ويعجبني  ....

*********************​
ختاماً بعد أن أجبت على الأسئلة بأمانة و أتمنى ألا يكون الغرض من هذا الموضوع دعابة قاسية أو فيها سخرية مؤذية لمشاعر أي  أحد ، وإن كان هناك رغبة في نوع من المزاح فليكن من النوع البريء الذي لا يؤذي ولا يجرح أي أحد ....

سلام ونعمة للجميع ...*
:36_22_26:


----------



## blackguitar (17 مارس 2006)

*انا هجاوب وامرى لله وربنا يستر علينا *

*



			-اختار اسماء ثلاث حيوانات
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*اختار النمر والنسر والكلب*

*



			اذا اتيحت لك الفرصة انك تذهب لرحلة في غابة من غابات افريقيا هل ستذهب وحدك ام ستأخذ شئ معك ولو هتاخد حد معاك هيكون ميين ؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*اكيد طبعا هروح مع اصحابى لانها فالنهايه رحله *

*



			ايه الحاجات اللي هتتمني انك تشوفها في الغابة يعني مثلا حيوانات معينه مناظر طبيعية كده يعني ؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*نفسى اشوف الفهد والشلالات*

*



			وانت ماشي في الغابة هتشوف بحر لما تشوف البحر ده هتعمل ايه هتقف تتفرج عليه ولا هتنزله ولا هتسيبه وتمشي ؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*اكيد هفضل فتره كبيرة اوى اتفرج عليه لانى بحب البحر اوى*

*



			وانت ماشي هتشوف شلال شكله جميل جدا هتعمل ايه هتسيبه وتمشي ولا هتقف تتفرج عليه ؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*لو شفت شلال هفضل اتفرج عليه فترة طويله لانه منظر طبيعى جميل اوى واخاذ للعيون*

*



			وانت ماشي في طريق علشان توصله قدامك احتياران الاول انك تعبر جسر يوصلك بس المشكلة ان الجسر ده ممكن يسقط بيك وممكن لأ والطريق تاني تحت الجسر هيوصلك برضه بس كله طين هتختار اي من الطريقان ؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*بصراحه اختار الطين وامرى لله--جبان مش كده ---بس العمر مش بعزقه لانى كده كده هوصل*

*



			بعد كده انت عاوز تخرج من الغابة ده قدامك طريقان طريق منهم قصير جدا جدا ويخرجك بسرعة بس كل مشاكل وصعوبات والطريق التاني طويللللل جدا جدا بس سهل ومافيهوش اي صعوبات هتختار اي من الطريقيين للخروج
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*فدى انا هتخذ الطريق القصير ومش مهم المشاكل طالما كنت مستعجل انى هروح*
*لكن لو مفيش استعجال ونا عاوز اتمشى شويه هاخد الطريق الطويل*


*انا مستنى النتايج يا مارتينا وربنا يستر وبلاش فضايح*


----------



## maarttina (17 مارس 2006)

طيب جميل كفاية كده نبتدي في الاجابة عن الشخصيات ومن خلال الاجوبة الملاحظ انها مش بعيده عن بعضها اوي


----------



## maarttina (17 مارس 2006)

*اول واحد انسر مي مسلم*

الشخصية في العموم كويسه قد يعيبها الثقة الزائده بعض الوقت عن الحد نبتدي نحلل الشخصية بأه من الاجابات المختاره





> الكلب الفرخه الخروف


اختيارك للكلب هو دليل علي انك انسان تتسم بصفة الوفاء الشديد والاخلاص
الفرخه انت ساعات بتحس انك غير قادر علي الوصول لكل احلامك او لا تستطيع ان تحدد قدر نفسك 
الخروف انت انسان تميل الي الطبيعة الهادئة وتمتاز بالبرود الشديد اغلب الوقت



> هروح طبعاااااااااا ولو هاخد هاخد اتنين اصحابى بيدخلو معايا علطول فى الحجات دى


انت اخترت انك تاخد اصحابك وده معناه انك مش انسان انطوائي واجتماعي جدا 



> اشوف شلالات واشوف اسد بياكل غزاله قدامى بس طبعا وانا فى العربيه
> واشوف جبال عليه اوى واطلع عليها


اختيارك للشلال دليل انك رومانسي بدرجه عالية جدا جدا 
اختيارك لاسد بياكل غزالة فانت عندك ميول للدموية اذا اضطرتك الامور لذلك 
انت بتحب تسلق الجبال اذا انت مغامر وشجاع 



> هنزل طبعا


هتنزل البحر يبقي انت بتعرف تحب ومش بتخاف من الحب وعندك استعداد انك تحب



> هتفرج طبعااااااا


الشلال هو منظر رومانسي وانت واضح انك انسان من اختيارتك رغم حبك العالي للرومانسية الا انك متزن المشاعر



> الجسر الهيوصلنى اسرع


انت انسان عندك ميول للمغامرة وشجاعتك تفوق التخيل وده ممكن يكون ناتج عن قوة ايمان او ثقة في النفس



> هروح من الطريق القصير جدا جدا جدا ويخرجنى بسرعه وفيه مشاكل


كل اجوبتك تنم عن انك انسان تمتاز بالشجاة والغرور لانك بتختار اشياء وتدخل فيها من غير ماتكون حاسبلها حساب
الشخصية عامة شخصية كويسه ولكن احترس من ثقتك في نفسك المبالغ فيها


----------



## maarttina (17 مارس 2006)

*مايكل*



> كلب قطة كتكوت


الكلب يبقي انت انسان بتمتاز للوفاء وحب الصداقه
القطه انت كده انسان متناقض لان اختيارك لكلب وقطه معناه ان الانسان ممكن ينتظر منك الخيانه في اي لحظه
كتكوت انت حاسس نفسك صغير اوي او بتحس ان الناس بتبصلك انك صغير اوي 



> واحد او واحدة من من اكثر صحابى محبة


انت انسان اجتماعي لانك ماخترتش تروح لواحدك



> طاووس وببغان وغوريلا وثعبان الكوبرا ونمر برى او اسد جبلى


اختيارك للطاووس دليل علي عزة نفسك العالية 
الغوريلا ده معناه انك انسان مش ثابت في مشاعرك تجاه الاخريين 
تعبان اختيارك ليه دليل انك ممكن تهاجم الناس في اي لحظه حتي الامنين منهم 
الكوبرا انت انسان تميل للف والدوران وعدم الافعال الصريحه
والنمر دليل علي الاستقرار والمحبة 
الاسد هو انت بتحس انك قوي أوي بس مشكلتك في عزة نفسك المبالغ فيها 
اختيارتك للحيوانات يا مايكل تدل علي انك عندك تناقض قوي في شخصيتك 



> وبالنسبة للبحر انا هنزل اعوم فى فى البحر وابلبط


حلو الاختيار ده معناه انك بتعشق التجارب العاطفيه وتقدر الحب



> اكيد طبعا
> 
> هو الواحد بيشوف كام شلال فى حياتة
> 
> بس لو شلال نياجرا يبقى تمام


جميل طبعا انت انسان رومانسي جدا جدا 



> حيث كدة بقى انا مش هعبر الجسر


هتختار الطين اذن انت انسان بتحب اللغوسه وقلبك مش مافيهوش الشجاعة الكافيه انك تغامر عكس انسر تماما



> اخد الطريق المختصر من غير مناقشة


انت انسان تحب المشاكل لاكن في نفس الوقت تمتلك حكمة في الخروج منها
طبعا اوعي تزعل يا مايكل انا اختك برضه مهما كان


----------



## blackguitar (17 مارس 2006)

*فين الباقى يا مارتينا *
*اغيثينا بالاجابات ههههههههههه*


----------



## maarttina (17 مارس 2006)

*ريتا حبيبة قلبي*



> 1 الكلب والاسد والحصان


الكلب انتي انسانه وفيه جدا جدا وبتخلصي لمن تحبي وانا علشان كده بحبك
الاسد انت انسانه شجاعة وعندك عزة نفس عاليه ولكن حذاري من الغرور
الحصان انت انسانه قوية للغاية 



> 2 غابه وحيوانات يبقي لازم سلاح مين هاخد رفيق عمرى طبعا مقدرش اروح حته من غيره


اختيارك لرفيق عمرك اذن انتي انسانه اجتماعية وغير انطوائية 



> 3 افريقيا لازم اشوف جمال غروب الشمس هناك ونفسى اشوف الزرافه والفيل بلذات


اختيارك لمنظر الغروب هو قمة الشاعريه والرومانسية 
الزرافه دليل الشموخ والعظمه 
الفيل انت انسانه بتحسي بعض الاحيان ان الناس تعاملك انك قوية ولاكن ضعيفة العقل 



> 4 هتفرج عليه هو انا مجنونه انزل بحر فى افريقيا انا معرفش ايه الى فيه الحذر واجب ياختى


انتي عاوزه تنحبي بس خايفه يا ريتا علشان كده يمكن تكوني بتحبي تقرأي عن الحب او تشوفي قصص حبب لاكن بتخافي تجربيه علشان الخوف من النتائج التي قد تحدث بعد ذلك 



> 5 هتفرج عليه


هتتفرجي علي الشلال يبقي انتي انسانه بتحبي الرومانسية جدا جدا وتميلي للمناظر الطبيعية



> يبقي الطين طبعا بس اخى ياى ياى


بصي انتي انسانه متنردده جدا جدا وطريقتك في اتخاذ قراراتك فيها عدم ثقة في نفسك



> 7 هختار الطريق الطويل والسهل


ده معناه انك انسانه لا تحبي المشاكل ولا تفضليها وتختاري الطرق الطويله عن الصعبه وده دليل علي طيلة صبرك


----------



## answer me muslims (17 مارس 2006)

ld: ايه ده كله ايه ده كله كل الحجات الحلوة دى فيا انا والواحد مش حاسس بنفسه لاموضوع جميل يامرتينا وتحليلك حكايه دكتورة روحانيه


----------



## maarttina (17 مارس 2006)

*الرد ده تحت عنوان شخصية غاية في العقل والت&#16*



> 1 - غزال - حصان - نسر


اختيارك للغزال انت انسانه تشعري بانك جميلة وجذابه وتلفتي انظار من حولك 
حصان اذن انتي قوية وتحملك للصعوبات عالي 
نسر انت تشعرين دائما بالقوة لدرجة التحليق وان الجميع يخشونك قد يكون لقوة ايمانك او ثقة بنفسك 



> 2 - أنا سآخذ نسخة من الإنجيل المقدس بعهديه القديم والجديد وبالطبع لن أنسى الصليب ، ولا أحتاج لاصطحاب أي شخص فطالما ربي يسوع معي فلا حاجة لي لأي إنسان ...


عارفه يا مايا ده كان اختياري اول مرة لعبت اللعبة ده 
اختيارك ده دليل انك قد تكوني لا تثقي باي انسان لكن ثقتك في رب المجد وقوة صليبه ليست لها حدود وده بيدل علي قوة ايمان ربنا يباركك 



> 3 - أحب مشاهدة المناظر الطبيعية أكثر ، مثل الأزهار الغريبة الملونة والأشجار والطيور الملونة اللطيفة والحيوانات الأليفة أو غير المؤذية والأهم من ذلك هدوء الغابات وبساطتها وبعدها عن التعقيد والضجة وصخب المدينة ودخان السيارات وحياة السرعة .


انتي انسانه تميلي للهدوء والشاعريه ولازالك انتي تعشقي حياة الاسرة الهادئه ولما تتزوجي هتحافظي علي بيتك واسرتك 



> 4 - أنا أحب البحر كثيراً وبخاصة ساعات الغروب أو مع إشراقة الشمس وحتى في الليل أحب مراقبته و تأمله واحترام صمته العميق والسفر بالأفكار بعيداً عبر موجاته وهديره وعظمته وأهم من ذلك الحديث بيني وبين البحر وأنا أحب هذا الحديث كثيراً وأعتبره صديقاً كبير ومخلص لي في هدوءه ، أنا أختار الوقوف ومشاهدة البحر لأطول مدة ممكنة


انتي تعشقين الحب ولا تخافيه لاكن ينقصك القرار انتي لسه متردده تنزلي هذا البحر رغم عشقك ليه ولاكن قريبا ستتخذي هذا القرار



> 5 - أنا أحب الشلالات كثيراً خاصة من النوع الهادئ الجميل والذي تتناثر من حوله النباتات والشجيرات ويشكل بحيرة أو مجرى صغيرة وتتناثر مياهه على شكل رذاذ منعش ،أنا أفضل البقاء فترة طويلة قرب الشلال خاصة مع وجود أصوات العصافير المختلفة القريبة منها والبعيدة وإن توفرت موسيقا ناعمة تبدو وكأنها قادمة من أعماق الغابة والزمن البعيد فسيكون الأمر رائعاً .


قمة الرومانسية يا مايا رومانسية قد تصل الي حد غير متصور رائع يا مايا



> 6 - في الواقع أنا من النوع الذي لا يتخوف كثيراً من أمور قد تقع وقد لا تقع ونحن في هذه البلاد لو تخوفنا من الهجمات الانتحارية مثلاً لما خرجنا من المنازل ، وبالنسبة للجسر أنا سأختبره في البداية وسأقيم وضعه وإن وجدته سيسقط لا محالة ولن يصمد سأتجه إلى الطريق الآخر رغم صعوبته وإن وجدت أن هناك أمل 1 % بأنه لن يقع فسأعبر بكل تأكيد فأنا أفضل الجسور أكثر ولكن بالمقابل ليس معنى ذلك أن ندفع أنفسنا للهلاك يعني .


انتي متردده لانك تكرهي الطين وفي نفس الوقت لا تحبي المغاتمرة الغير محسوبة وهذا دليل علي انك تفكري بعقلك كتيير لدرجة قد لا تصل بك الي قرار مناسب



> 7 - بالنسبة للطريق أنا سأختار الطريق الطويل والسهل فإذا كانت النزهة ممتعة والوقت مناسب فلما لا أكمل هذه الرحلة الجميلة ، وأنا بطبيعتي أحب الرحلات مهما طالت مدتها خاصة إن كان المكان جديد ويعجبني ....


اختيارك للطريق الطويل دليل انك انسانه لا تميلي للمشاكل خاصة اذا كنتي تستطيعي ان تتجنبيها 
شخصيتك رائعة يا مايا ربنا يباركك ويحافظ عليكي


----------



## maarttina (17 مارس 2006)

*بلاك والختام*



> اختار النمر والنسر والكلب


النمر دليل انك ذكي ومستقر عاطفيا 
النسر دليل انك قوي وتشعر بانك محلق لدرجة ان الجميع يخشونك بعد الاوقات 
الكلب دليل الوفاء وتقديرك للصداقة



> اكيد طبعا هروح مع اصحابى لانها فالنهايه رحله


انت انسان اجتماعي ومش انطوائي 



> نفسى اشوف الفهد والشلالات


الفهد دليل انك انسان سريع التفكير ولماح 
الشلالات دليل علي رومانسيتك العالية



> اكيد هفضل فتره كبيرة اوى اتفرج عليه لانى بحب البحر اوى


هتتفرج عليه لكن مش هتنزل البحر انت نفسك تحب وتعشق الحب لاكن ينقصك ان تختبر الحب بنفسك



> لو شفت شلال هفضل اتفرج عليه فترة طويله لانه منظر طبيعى جميل اوى واخاذ للعيون


انت انسان رومانسي جدا جدا 



> بصراحه اختار الطين وامرى لله--جبان مش كده ---بس العمر مش بعزقه لانى كده كده هوصل


انت فعلا ماعندكش حب للمغامرة يا بلاك ومش بس كده انت بتحب اللغوسه كمان 



> فدى انا هتخذ الطريق القصير ومش مهم المشاكل طالما كنت مستعجل انى هروح
> لكن لو مفيش استعجال ونا عاوز اتمشى شويه هاخد الطريق الطويل


انت انسان بتحب المشاكل والمغامرة بس مش دايما


----------



## blackguitar (17 مارس 2006)

*لا بصراحه تحليل نفسى جميل فعلا*

*انا فعلا حاسس ان فيا كل هذه الاشياء*

*انا من رأيى الشخصى ان الموضوع ده يتثبت يا جماعه لانه فعلا موضوع جميل فعلا وميرسى يا مارتنيا على تعب محبتك*


----------



## maarttina (17 مارس 2006)

الفكرة انكم استعجلتوني يا بلاك المفروض انها بتتعمل مع ناس ماتعرفهاش لانهم طالما عرفوا هياخدوا حذرهم في الاجابات


----------



## blackguitar (17 مارس 2006)

*اللى هياخدوا الحذر هيضحكوا على نفسهم مش علي الناس*


----------



## RITA (17 مارس 2006)

:36_3_9: انا مش بحبب الكدب كل الى كتبتيه  عنشخصيتى صح  يادى الفضايح


----------



## artamisss (18 مارس 2006)

بناااااااااااااء على طلب الجماهير  هاخد راى  مارتينا فى تثبيت الموضوع :36_1_11: الذى اكتسح بجدارة اعجاب اعضاء فى المنتدى :36_1_11:


----------



## artamisss (18 مارس 2006)

*1- انا  ياستى احب الكلب بس يكون لولو صغنن كدة وجمل و خروف نونو صغنن حلو 
2- هاروح الرحله مع شخصيه بتحبنى وبحبها يعنى شقيقه روحى
3-نفسى اشوف الزرافه والفيل الماموس بالذات  نفسى اشوف اشجار العملاقه بتاعت المطاط والاخسشاب   نفسى اشوف منظر طبيعى فيه كوخ وحواليه الاشجار وقدامه سهل صغير  وحواليه قطعان منالماشيه 
4-اتفرج على البحر انا بعشق البحر جدا  لو كان امن ممكن اتمشى على جنبه يعنى لو مش امن هاتفرج عليه من فوق وخلاص بس فى السريع علشان وران غابه طويله عريضه
5-هاتفرج على الشلال برضه لانه منظر مش موجود كل وقت  واتصور جنبه كمان 
6-امشى فوق الجسر العمر واحد والرب واحد ارشم الصليب واتكل على الله بس فى نقطه الكائن البشرى اللى انا واخدة معايا دة  مالوش رائى  ماشى ورايا كدة وخلاص  ثم ايه اللى يخلينى انزل امشى فى الطين واوسه نفسى ويمكن تجيلى امراض من الحشرات
7-هاخد الطريق الطويل علشان اتفرج على الغابه من  برة لانه سهل هايخيلنى استمتع بالمناظر اللى انا شفتها اكتر 


سورى طولت عليكو  بس  فى  ناس سالونى عن نفسى وانا جاوبت اهوة يلا مارتينا جاوبى بقى  بس بينى وبينك يعنى علشان اييييييييييييييه منظرنا قدام الشعب ههنا ها :yahoo:*


----------



## ramyghobrial (18 مارس 2006)

انا كانا جالي اميل مختلف شويةفي الطريقة بس عجبني اوي الاجاابات او التحليل لانها اصابت كتييير جدااا
وانا مش شفت اجابتك وياريت نشوف رايك 


> 1-اختار اسماء ثلاث حيوانات



جرو صغير(كلب صغير يعني)  و بس مش عارف اختار اي حاجة تانية



> -اذا اتيحت لك الفرصة انك تذهب لرحلة في غابة من غابات افريقيا هل ستذهب وحدك ام ستأخذ شئ معك ولو هتاخد حد معاك هيكون ميين ؟؟؟


 
اعز اتنين صحابي 



> 3-ايه الحاجات اللي هتتمني انك تشوفها في الغابة يعني مثلا حيوانات معينه مناظر طبيعية كده يعني ؟؟؟


 
شلالات مش تكون كبيرة ومناظر طبيعية زي اللي بتترسم على الحائط 



> 4-وانت ماشي في الغابة هتشوف بحر لما تشوف البحر ده هتعمل ايه هتقف تتفرج عليه ولا هتنزله ولا هتسيبه وتمشي ؟؟؟


 
لا هنزل في البحر بحب اعوم جداااااا وممكن اقضي فية اكبر فترة مش هازهق يعني بس لازم يكون صحابي معايا 


> 5-وانت ماشي هتشوف شلال شكله جميل جدا هتعمل ايه هتسيبه وتمشي ولا هتقف تتفرج عليه ؟؟؟


 
كنت اتمنى اني اشوفة فاهقف اتفرج علية لكن مش كتيير



> 6-وانت ماشي في طريق علشان توصله قدامك احتياران الاول انك تعبر جسر يوصلك بس المشكلة ان الجسر ده ممكن يسقط بيك وممكن لأ والطريق تاني تحت الجسر هيوصلك برضه بس كله طين هتختار اي من الطريقان ؟؟؟


 
الطريق اللي فية الطين



> 7-بعد كده انت عاوز تخرج من الغابة ده قدامك طريقان طريق منهم قصير جدا جدا ويخرجك بسرعة بس كل مشاكل وصعوبات والطريق التاني طويللللل جدا جدا بس سهل ومافيهوش اي صعوبات هتختار اي من الطريقيين للخروج


 
الطويييييل


----------



## †gomana† (18 مارس 2006)

1-اختار اسماء ثلاث حيوانات 


انا بقى بحب الكلاب اللولو بس عسل كدة وصغنن والفراخ والارانب


2-اذا اتيحت لك الفرصة انك تذهب لرحلة في غابة من غابات افريقيا هل ستذهب وحدك ام ستأخذ شئ معك ولو هتاخد حد معاك هيكون ميين ؟؟؟

اخد اعز اتنين عندى ماما والكتاب المقدس وصليبى الصغير

3-ايه الحاجات اللي هتتمني انك تشوفها في الغابة يعني مثلا حيوانات معينه مناظر طبيعية كده يعني ؟؟؟

احب اوى الغروب والشلالات ودى اهم حاجة والاشجار العملاقة والحيوانات بقى زى الزرافة والغزلان والفيل والاسد بس من بعيد لبعيد

4-وانت ماشي في الغابة هتشوف بحر لما تشوف البحر ده هتعمل ايه هتقف تتفرج عليه ولا هتنزله ولا هتسيبه وتمشي ؟؟؟

لا طبعا هانزل انا بحب البحر اوى وهافضل طول اليوم فى البحر ده متعة جميلة اوى

5-وانت ماشي هتشوف شلال شكله جميل جدا هتعمل ايه هتسيبه وتمشي ولا هتقف تتفرج عليه ؟؟؟

لا طبعا هاتفرج على الشلالات انا بحبها اوى وبالمرة اتفرج على الغروب واقعد اتأمل بقى واعيش حياتى شوية

6-وانت ماشي في طريق علشان توصله قدامك احتياران الاول انك تعبر جسر يوصلك بس المشكلة ان الجسر ده ممكن يسقط بيك وممكن لأ والطريق تاني تحت الجسر هيوصلك برضه بس كله طين هتختار اي من الطريقان ؟؟؟

مش مهم... اصلى واعتمد على الهى عشان عارفة انه هايوصلنى ومش هايسيبنى لوحدى وبعدين امشى فى الطين ليه انا ناقصة قرف وجرب بقى ههههههههه


7-بعد كده انت عاوز تخرج من الغابة ده قدامك طريقان طريق منهم قصير جدا جدا ويخرجك بسرعة بس كل مشاكل وصعوبات والطريق التاني طويللللل جدا جدا بس سهل ومافيهوش اي صعوبات هتختار اي من الطريقيين للخروج 

لا هاخد الطريق الطويل عشان اتفرج على الدنيا الجميلة واودع الغابة الجميلة دى والمناظر الروعة دى

وميرسيه يا مارتينا على اللعبة الحلوة ديه


----------



## maarttina (18 مارس 2006)

زي ماتحب يا ارتيماس لو الناس عاوزه الموضوع يتثبت مافيش عندي اي مشكلة وبالنسبة للاجابات ياجماعة لازم تجاوبوا زي ماهو مكتوب يعني تختار ثلاث حيوانات هي ده فكرة الموضوع انك تختار بتلقائية ومش مهم تفكر اوي يعني سلام ونعمة


----------



## Michael (18 مارس 2006)

ايوة كدة

سمعى الواحد حاجة تبسطة

بجد انا على فكرة مبسوط انى اسنان متناقض

علشان الواحد ميقدرش يتوقع منى الخطوة التالية لة

والواحد ميقدرش يزعل من اختة

ياريت لو فى تجارب تانية


----------



## ميرنا (18 مارس 2006)

maarttina قال:
			
		

> ده لعبه وفي نفس الوقت ممكن من خلالها تعرف حقيقة شخصيتك انا المفروض هسأل شوية أسئلة وكل واحد فيكم هيجاوب عليها ولما الكل يجاوب هبتدي اقول لكل واحد فيكم تحليل شخصيته
> 1-اختار اسماء ثلاث حيوانات
> 
> *ارنب قطه باندا
> ...



*وقصرى بقا يعنى مسيبنيش سنه وتردى*


----------



## artamisss (18 مارس 2006)

يلا يا ستى بقى ورينا  شغل  علم النفس  3اهوة ولا 4 عاوزين  شخصياتهم 
همتك معانا بقى 
لحسن العيال  حمضوا :36_1_11:


----------



## mony_05 (20 مارس 2006)

1- انا هاخد معايا حصان وكلب وعصفورة
2- هاخد واحد صاحبي معايا 
3- هشوف شجر وخضرة كتير قوي وحيوانات بالهبل يعني الزرافة والقرود بيطنططوا علي الشجر ولو ممكن نمر وياريت اشوف شلال دة لو اساسا في بحر
4- هتفرج علية 
5- هترفج علية برضة
6- هختار الطريق الطين
7- الطريق الطويل 

علي فكرة انا بجد كتبت الاجابات دي لاني بحب الاختبارات دي جدا وانا مغيرتش اي حاجة في الاجابات بعد ما شوفت الاجابة بس ربنا يستر لان انا عارف ان في حاجات انا كاتبها مش هتطلع حلوة وياريت الاختبارات دي تكتر لانها فعلا لزيزة جدا


----------



## artamisss (20 مارس 2006)

يظهر كدة ان مارتينا  هربـــتتتتتتتتتتت يارجاله 
زى ما سنيه  هربت فى المسرحيه :heat:


----------



## ميرنا (20 مارس 2006)

*لازم نجيبها من شعرها ونكرمها بدل نفضتلنا كدا هجوم يا اعضاء المنتدى *


----------



## †gomana† (20 مارس 2006)

*ههههههههههههههههه*

*هجوووووووووووووووووم الى الحرب يا شلة هههه*

*ايه يابنتى دى راحت فين*


----------



## ميرنا (30 مارس 2006)

*اصلها لسه مقمتش من العلقه اياها لما كلنا ضربنها*


----------



## Coptic Man (31 مارس 2006)

*



			ده لعبه وفي نفس الوقت ممكن من خلالها تعرف حقيقة شخصيتك انا المفروض هسأل شوية أسئلة وكل واحد فيكم هيجاوب عليها ولما الكل يجاوب هبتدي اقول لكل واحد فيكم تحليل شخصيته
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

1-ا

انا يمكن جيت متاخر بس عاوز اشترك في الموضوع ده لانه عجبني واتمني تقوليلي تحليلي الشخصي قريبا يا مارتينا




			اختار اسماء ثلاث حيوانات
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الاسد - الحصان - النسر

دول اول 3  في ذهني




			اذا اتيحت لك الفرصة انك تذهب لرحلة في غابة من غابات افريقيا هل ستذهب وحدك ام ستأخذ شئ معك ولو هتاخد حد معاك هيكون ميين ؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هيكون مرشد افريقي بدال ما يتغدا بيا اسد او لو مش ينفع المرشد يبقي اعز اصدقائي بس




			3-ايه الحاجات اللي هتتمني انك تشوفها في الغابة يعني مثلا حيوانات معينه مناظر طبيعية كده يعني ؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اسد وقرود واشجار كبيرة 




			4-وانت ماشي في الغابة هتشوف بحر لما تشوف البحر ده هتعمل ايه هتقف تتفرج عليه ولا هتنزله ولا هتسيبه وتمشي ؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هتفرج عليه واصوره ومش ها انزله لاننا مش بعرف اعوم كويس :closedeye 




			5-وانت ماشي هتشوف شلال شكله جميل جدا هتعمل ايه هتسيبه وتمشي ولا هتقف تتفرج عليه ؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


انا بحب شكل المياه جداا وده شلال ممكن اتفرج عليه او اتامل قدامه فترة اطول من البحيرة 




			6-وانت ماشي في طريق علشان توصله قدامك احتياران الاول انك تعبر جسر يوصلك بس المشكلة ان الجسر ده ممكن يسقط بيك وممكن لأ والطريق تاني تحت الجسر هيوصلك برضه بس كله طين هتختار اي من الطريقان ؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اختار الاول مع اخذر الاحتياطات اننا مش اسقط 




			7-بعد كده انت عاوز تخرج من الغابة ده قدامك طريقان طريق منهم قصير جدا جدا ويخرجك بسرعة بس كل مشاكل وصعوبات والطريق التاني طويللللل جدا جدا بس سهل ومافيهوش اي صعوبات هتختار اي من الطريقيين للخروج
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اختار القصير وبدال هيخرجني بسرعه تبقي المشاكل هينئة والصعوبات بسيطة ممكن تتعدا




			ملاحظه لازم تجاوب الترتيب يالا بأه عاوزه اشوف كل واحد وواحده فيكم هيختار ايه وهتكون اتيه اجوبته
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


انا جاوبت وفي انتظار الرد اوعي تنسيني 

سلام ونعمة*


----------



## هيوي (2 أبريل 2006)

احب اشارك معكم واتمنى اشوف التحليل قريبا...........

1-اختار اسماء ثلاث حيوانات 
**...دب....كلب...طائر*
2-اذا اتيحت لك الفرصة انك تذهب لرحلة في غابة من غابات افريقيا هل ستذهب وحدك ام ستأخذ شئ معك ولو هتاخد حد معاك هيكون ميين ؟؟؟ 

**..اخذ الانسان الذي احبه...و من الاشياء اهم شي عندي هو الكاميرا*
 3-ايه الحاجات اللي هتتمني انك تشوفها في الغابة يعني مثلا حيوانات معينه مناظر طبيعية كده يعني ؟؟؟ 

**..دب..غزلان...ماء(شلال او بحيرة)*
4-وانت ماشي في الغابة هتشوف بحر لما تشوف البحر ده هتعمل ايه هتقف تتفرج عليه ولا هتنزله ولا هتسيبه وتمشي ؟؟؟ 

**..اكيد اقف واتأمله *
5-وانت ماشي هتشوف شلال شكله جميل جدا هتعمل ايه هتسيبه وتمشي ولا هتقف تتفرج عليه ؟؟؟ 

**..اقف واتفرج عليه واحاول ان اصل اليه لالعب بماءه*


6-وانت ماشي في طريق علشان توصله قدامك احتياران الاول انك تعبر جسر يوصلك بس المشكلة ان الجسر ده ممكن يسقط بيك وممكن لأ والطريق تاني تحت الجسر هيوصلك برضه بس كله طين هتختار اي من الطريقان ؟؟؟ 

**..افضل اجازف بالجسر على الغرق والسقوط في الطين*
7-بعد كده انت عاوز تخرج من الغابة ده قدامك طريقان طريق منهم قصير جدا جدا ويخرجك بسرعة بس كل مشاكل وصعوبات والطريق التاني طويللللل جدا جدا بس سهل ومافيهوش اي صعوبات هتختار اي من الطريقيين للخروج 

**..الطويل*
وانا بانتضار التحليل لاتنسوني


----------

